# Meditation



## Still_Searching (Dec 1, 2004)

Is medidation a big part of the Sikh community? If so, is this along the same line as, for example, Buddhism? Apologies if this has been answered elsewhere.


----------



## Arvind (Dec 2, 2004)

Before I answer this, I would like to clarify what 'meditation' means to you? I have seen different people using it in different senses. Pls reply.

Regards.


----------



## Eclectic (Dec 6, 2004)

I think the question shoudl then be: What place does meditation hold in Sikhism? And if it holds any space, is it a flexible choice meaning, is it allowed in the religion without be specific as to "musts" on how to do it? (I hope that's not a confusing question)

And if it isn't a must, what is meditation to the average Sikhi pracitioner?


----------



## Arvind (Dec 7, 2004)

1. Sikh is supposed to remember the Omnipresent Him 24/7, consider His presence all the time inside and outside, everywhere. So this can be taken as much more than sitting in a closed room in a particular posture. Sikhi wants a practitionar to be living family life, and doesnt instruct to abandon family life to go to mountains/jungles for the meditation.

2. Guru ji instructs a sikh to devote 10% of time towards this at the minimum. This comes out of 10% time devotion by body in form of service, 10% time devotion by mind towards His rememberance, and 10% of money earned to donate. The 10% devotion of human mind includes reading the Gurubani in the form of Nitnem. I am of the understanding that, those Nitnem baanis are specific ones depending on time.

Hope this helps. Please feel free to demand for more information.

Regards.


----------



## Eclectic (Dec 7, 2004)

Sevadaar Singh said:
			
		

> 1. Sikh is supposed to remember the Omnipresent Him 24/7, consider His presence all the time inside and outside, everywhere. So this can be taken as much more than sitting in a closed room in a particular posture. Sikhi wants a practitionar to be living family life, and doesnt instruct to abandon family life to go to mountains/jungles for the meditation.



So basically we are to be present of the divine presence all that time and acknowledge that divinity is everywhere? A sense of Being? Have you ever read the book _The Power of Now_ by Eckhart Tolle? If so, is it kind of like that?



> Hope this helps. Please feel free to demand for more information.
> 
> Regards.



Oh I will, I will.


----------



## Arvind (Dec 7, 2004)

Eclectic said:
			
		

> So basically we are to be present of the divine presence all that time and acknowledge that divinity is everywhere? A sense of Being? Have you ever read the book _The Power of Now_ by Eckhart Tolle? If so, is it kind of like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I will, I will.


Yes Eclectic. Waheguru Jot is in each and every creation in this universe.

No, I havent read the book you mentioned. What does it say?

Regards.


----------



## Eclectic (Dec 7, 2004)

Basically the book talks about how we can be present in our everyday lives. It's interesting because it is in a Question-answer format instead of being written like a novel. It's very helpful if you wish to quickly revert back to something. It talks about somany different things. It's been a while since I've read it, but you can check it out on Amazon.com. It has a 4.5 star rating out of 5.


----------



## Still_Searching (Feb 12, 2006)

My profound apologies for not replying to this thread in such a long while. I was unfortunately sidetracked in my continuing search for truth and understanding.

My thanks to those who have taken the time to respond to my question on meditation: such responses are most helpful.

My own understanding of meditation is as an aid to reflect on that which has gone before, namely things already experienced - good or bad - but which now needs to be contemplated on in the view to learn from it.


----------



## NinduP (Sep 19, 2010)

Still_Searching said:


> My profound apologies for not replying to this thread in such a long while. I was unfortunately sidetracked in my continuing search for truth and understanding.
> 
> My thanks to those who have taken the time to respond to my question on meditation: such responses are most helpful.
> 
> My own understanding of meditation is as an aid to reflect on that which has gone before, namely things already experienced - good or bad - but which now needs to be contemplated on in the view to learn from it.



That pretty much resonates with my view, past experiences that are good or bad, and reoccuring 'themes' usually have a lesson attached to them. Layer by layer they reveal other things you need to learn lessons from.

And the more layers you peel away, the more waheguru shines through your being.


----------

